# MrKyurem versus Metallica Fanboy (Ω)



## kyeugh (May 6, 2015)

[size=+2]*MrKyurem vs Metallica Fanboy*[/size]
Let the birdy battle commence.






MrKyurem said:


> *Format:* 1v1 singles
> *Style:* It doesn't really matter, but Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*MrKyurem's active squad*

 *lieutenant lowercase* the male Pidove <Super Luck>
 *lieutenant lowercase* the male Pidove <Super Luck>
 *lieutenant lowercase* the male Pidove <Super Luck>
 *lieutenant lowercase* the male Pidove <Super Luck>
 *lieutenant lowercase* the male Pidove <Super Luck>

*Metallica Fanboy's active squad*

 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem​
I took this battle as a sort of a challenge to myself.  I'm not sure if I can handle this much variety.  At any rate, the method of operations will be as follows:
☒ Dazel flips a coin.
☐ MrKyurem sends out.
☐ Metallica Fanboy sends out and commands.
☐ MrKyurem commands.​


----------



## MrKyurem (May 6, 2015)

after several months of research with a team of high-ranking scientists, £400,000, a top secret lab, a bottle of coke and some mentos, i have decided to send out lieutenant lowercase.

his all-justifying powers stop me or anyone referring to him from ever using capital letters while they talk about him. he will surely be the one to beat the dreaded captain capslock.


----------



## M&F (May 7, 2015)

LET'S SHOW THESE UPSTARTS WHO FLIES HIGHER IN THE AUTHORITY RANKING, CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK.

FIRSTLY, I WANT YOU TO SHOW THEM EXACTLY HOW *SCARY* OUR CAPITAL LETTERS ARE. IT SHOULD BE WRITTEN ALL OVER YOUR *FACE*, IN FACT. THEIR TINY LETTERS CANNOT POSSIBLY STAND AGAINST OUR HUGE, GIRTHY, UNAVOIDABLE FONT. IF THEY HAVE AVOIDED THIS BY USING PROTECT OR DETECT, KEEP TRYING IN THE NEXT ACTIONS.

ONCE YOU HAVE SHOWN THEM WHO IS THE BOSS, WE SHALL APPRECIATE THEIR KINDNESS. IN HIS ARENA DESCRIPTION, MRKYUREM HAS STIPULATED THAT WE HAVE FREE ACCESS TO ENVIRONMENTAL RESOURCES. LET US THANK HIM BY *MAKING IT RAIN ROCK* FOR THE NEXT TWO ACTIONS. WE SHALL KILL NOT TWO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE, BUT A SINGLE BIRD WITH A FREAKING THOUSAND STONES.

IF YOU SEE DOUBLE TEAM CLONES, MURDER THEM WITH *AERIAL ACE*.

*SCARY FACE ~ ROCK SLIDE/SCARY FACE/AERIAL ACE ~ ROCK SLIDE/SCARY FACE/AERIAL ACE*


----------



## MrKyurem (May 7, 2015)

right, because we are civilised peoples from the great land of britannia, we do not require such barbaric behaviour. rather, we will talk civilly and strategically.

to start, they have been awfully unprepared for the sheer strength, power and politeness of our most valued soldier, and have left a loophole open for us to exploit. start by using _double team x2_. you may notice that we are writing in italics, because we are not such uncivilised freaks of nature, like our opposition. if you cannot make two clones after your speed drop, that is okay. _just make one clone, instead._

next, while they try and attack our clones, you should use _feather dance_ to lower his strength, and stop his rocks from hitting us so harshly. then, after that, if we still have a clone left, use _substitute with 10% hp_. we are much too fancy for using protect, and we can use this substitute later on in the next round. otherwise, use protect.

after that, we will take a _tea break_. does the ref want milk and sugars?

double team x2/double team x1 ~ featherdance ~ substitute 10%/protect

and then a tea break with the ref and maybe our opponent if they are feeling civilised


----------



## kyeugh (May 7, 2015)

Round one, begin!
The referee took his place at the centre-edge of the platform, as out-of-the-way as possible, and raised a green flag, indicating that the round had begun.  MrKyurem and his precious lieutenant lowercase, who were previously enjoying a mutual cup of tea (which the referee had graciously refused), stood a little straighter, the little pidove hopping into his niche on the field, head bobbing.  Metallica Fanboy and his friend CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK, however, were a bit less subtle.  After a few shouts of, "Brazil," and, "a third of the world's coffee," CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK boldly fluttered to his starting place, head feather waving slightly in the solar wind.
*Pre-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Quite enjoying the aftertaste of that splendid earl grey.
*Commands:* Double team (two clones / one clone) ~ featherdance ~ substitute (10%) / protect

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Knawing on a coffee bean.
*Commands:* Scary face ~ rock slide / scary face / aerial ace x2​
Slightly more caffeinated by the coffee than his foe had been by the tea, CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK beat lieutenant lowercase to the punch, and as a result forced the referee to record the battle in all caps for awhile.  BEFORE lieutenant lowercase COULD REACT, THE RUFFLET FLUTTRED OVER AND GAVE THE NASTIEST SCOWL A BIRD OF HIS CUTENESS COULD POSSIBLY MUSTER, SCARING THE PIDOVE'S CONFIDENCE FROM HIM.  WHERE ONCE HE MIGHT HAVE BRAZENLY CHARGED AHEAD, lieutenant lowercase WAS TO SHOW UTMOST CARE NOW.  SURELY, ANYTHING THAT COULD MAKE A FACE SO SPECTACULARLY HIDEOUS WAS DANGEROUS IN AT LEAST ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.

to escape what seemed like an imminent wrath, lieutenant lowercase spread his wings and with a mighty coo took flight, shortly accelerating to blurring speeds; the streak of colour the pidove left behind solidised into little copies of the lieutenant, though only two of them remained for more than a few seconds without fizzling out.  at length, all three pidoves landed, and cocked their heads to the side in unison, almost taunting their poor opponent.

WELL, CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK WASN'T REAL FOND OF TAKING BULLSHIT LIKE THAT.  HE WAS AN IMPORTANT BIRD.  HE HAD PLACES TO BE, LIEUTENANTS TO SLAUGHTER.  THERE WAS LITTLE TIME FOR SUCH HOGWASH AS BEWILDERMENT AT A FEW PETTY CLONES.  WHY, HE'D SEEN THIS VERY ARRANGEMENT MANY TIMES BEFORE!  HE HADN'T YET LEARNT THE LEGENDARY TRICK THAT DEEMED THE CLONES ESSENTIALLY USELESS, BUT NEITHER DID HE NEED TO; IF HE STRUCK OUT RANDOMLY, HE HAD AN APPROXIMATELY 33.33% CHANCE OF STRIKING GOLD.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK WAS PRETTY FUCKING GOOD AT MATH.  UNFORTUNATELY, HE WAS LESS GOOD AT CUPS AND BALLS.  PERHAPS IF HIS AVIAN EYES WERE CAPABLE OF MOVING ABOUT IN THEIR SOCKETS, HE WOULD HAVE BEEN ABLE TO KEEP TRACK OF WHICH PIDOVE WAS WHICH.  BUT ALAS.  THERE'S ONLY SO MUCH AN INTENSE BIRD LIKE CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK CAN DO.  AFTER ALL, HE DIDN'T HAVE TIME FOR SUCH HOGWASH AS WATCHING FAST PIGEONS.  THERE WAS ONLY ONE THING TO DO.

CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK TOOK FLIGHT, LUNGING HIMSELF AT THE NEAREST PIDOVE COPY.  AND HIT HIS MARK!  THE PIDOVE COOED IN PROTEST, SKIDDING BACKWARDS AND FLUTTERING AWAY FROM HIS FOE, RUFFLING HIS FEATHERS.  THEY SEEMED TO BE IN ORDER.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK SCOFFED.

well, despite his british upbringing, lieutenant lowercase didn't have great regard for manners.  at the moment, pleasantries were set aside so as to achieve his one and only goal; annhilating his foe.  perhaps if he did well, pidove could be bumped up to ou.  it was distinctly possible.  it'd happened before.  success in the ring was often cause to make people reconsider.  so lieutenant lowercase would do just that.  fortunately, lieutenant lowercase knew something his foe seemed to have overlooked.  sometimes violence wasn't the answer.  using an intricate technique he had mastered during basic training, lieutenant lowercase performed a beautiful dance, whipping up a cyclone of gracefully floating feathers around him.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK stared in aw.  NOW, THAT WAS A REAL BIRD.  he could only watch, eyelids drooping softly, as the spectacle before him gracefully unfolded.

HEY.  WAIT A SECOND.  I'M SUPPOSED TO BE KILLING THIS BASTARD.  MY ORDERS WERE CLEAR.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK SHOOK HIMSELF FROM HIS TRANCE; lieutenant lowercase SEEMED TO CATCH ON AND STOPPED HIS OSCILLATION PROMPTLY, FEATHERS SUDDENLY FALLING TO THE GROUND IN A HEAP.  THE RUFFLET CHARGED, WINGS EXTENDED AND LITTLE BEAK OPEN IN AN AVIAN CATERWAUL— JUST AS HE WAS ABOUT TO SLAM INTO HIS FOE, HE OPENED HIS WINGS WIDE AND STOPPED, FLAPPING THEM JUST ONCE MORE AND PROPELLING HIMSELF BACKWARDS AS A RESULT (NEWTON'S THIRD LAW, EVERYONE.  HERE'S THE AVIAN MATHEMATICIAN AGAIN.); ROCKS PROMPTLY FORMED FROM NOTHING OVERHEAD, AND FELL UPON POOR lieutenant lowercase WITH A RESOUNDING THUD.  MOST OF THE STONES ROLLED OFF THE EDGE OF THE PLATFORM AND INTO NOTHINGNESS AS THE CRIPPLED PIDOVE WORKED ITS WAY OUT OF THE HILL, BUT A FEW OF THE SMALLER ONES REMAINED.

lieutenant lowercase took a deep breath of air, head twitching slightly.  he had, yes, taken damage (and a fair amount, at that), but he had other tricks up his sleeve.  or wing.  upon command, a holograph of himself fizzled into place before the pidove; a perfect likeness.  lieutenant lowercase sagged visibly at its creation, and then scurried beneath the platform, hoping the mannequin would effectively dupe his foe.
*Post-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* chuckling softly beneath the platform. // -2 Speed, 10% Substitute
*Executed:* Double team (two clones) ~ feather dance ~ substitute (10%)

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* YOU NEVER SAW A BIRD SO FREE.
*Executed:* Scary face ~ aerial ace ~ aerial ace​


Spoiler: Calculations



CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses scary face for 2% energy, lowering lieutenant lowercase's speed by two stages.
lieutenant lowercase uses double team for two clones and 2% energy.
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 100%h, 98%e
    lieutenant lowercase: 100%h, 98%e, -2spd, 2 clones​CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses aerial ace for 2% energy and 7% damage.
lieutenant lowercase uses feather dance for 1% energy, lowering CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK's attack by two stages.
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 100%h, 96%e, -2atk
    lieutenant lowercase: 93%h, 97%e, -2spd, 1 clone​CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses aerial ace for 5% energy and 10% damage.
lieutenant lowercase constructs a substitute for 10% health and 5% energy.
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 100%h, 91%e, -2atk
    lieutenant lowercase: 73%h, 92%e, -2spd, 10%sub​


*Arena Notes*

There is a large pile of feathers near the left side of the platform.
*Additional Notes*

MrKyurem commands first next round.


----------



## MrKyurem (May 7, 2015)

right, because we have a substitute up, that dastardly captain capslock should be distracted by it no matter what. go set up a _tailwind_ while you're waiting for them to stop being such a ruffian.

if the substitute still stands after we've finished, use either _work up_ if they're going to attack the substitute, or _taunt_ if they're not going to attack it. if you struggle to work yourself up, imagine an american being patriotic. absolutely disgusting. if the substitute is gone, use _hypnosis_. you never know, it might work. might.

if the barbaric rufflet is then asleep, use _work up_. if they aren't asleep (like they should be), show them the wrath of the british air force with a _sky attack, no charge up time_. we have no time for petty games.

tailwind ~ work up/taunt/hypnosis ~ work up/sky attack (spending extra energy for no charge up time)


----------



## M&F (May 8, 2015)

HOLD.

AERIAL ACE'S ACCURACY IS NOT A SECONDARY EFFECT -- IT SHOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE TO MISS WITH IT REGARDLESS OF SHEER FORCE.

ETA: YOU HAVE ALSO NOT CHARGED THE ENERGY COST FOR A SUBSTITUTE. IT IS 5% FOR A SMALL.


----------



## kyeugh (May 9, 2015)

INEXCUSABLE folly.  THE errors HAVE been FIXED accordingly.  SORRY it TOOK so LONG, somehow YOUR post EVADED me.


----------



## MrKyurem (May 9, 2015)

:c

i thought aerial ace would only stop a move from missing a target - no matter whether the target is the right one.

uh...

let's see

may as well keep my commands the same as before

"right, because we have a substitute up, that dastardly captain capslock should be distracted by it no matter what. go set up a _tailwind_ while you're waiting for them to stop being such a ruffian.

if the substitute still stands after we've finished, use either _work up_ if they're going to attack the substitute, or _taunt_ if they're not going to attack it. if you struggle to work yourself up, imagine an american being patriotic. absolutely disgusting. if the substitute is gone, use _hypnosis_. you never know, it might work. might.

if the barbaric rufflet is then asleep, use _work up_. if they aren't asleep (like they should be), show them the wrath of the british air force with a _sky attack_, no charge up time. we have no time for petty games.

tailwind ~ work up/taunt/hypnosis ~ work up/sky attack (spending extra energy for no charge up time)"


----------



## M&F (May 9, 2015)

THERE REMAIN MISTAKES -- AERIAL ACE SHOULD NOT HAVE ITS POWER INCREASED BY SHEER FORCE AS IT HAS NO SECONDARY EFFECT, AND CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK SHOULD HAVE USED ROCK SLIDE IN THE THIRD ACTION AS DOUBLE TEAM CLONES FADE AWAY AFTER THE REAL THING IS STRUCK (THIS ONE, INCIDENTALLY, DOES GET A BOOST AND NEGATED EFFECTS FROM SHEER FORCE).

THESE WON'T CHANGE MUCH BEYOND A SLIGHTLY LOWER COUNT FOR THE ENEMY'S HEALTH, THOUGH, SO I'LL JUST GO AHEAD AND COMMAND ON, IF MY OPPONENT DOESN'T MIND

ANYWAYS. LET'S *GET BUFF WHILE LAUGHING AT THE FUTILITY OF THEIR TAILWIND*. KEEP GETTING BUFF IN THE SECOND ACTION -- THIS SHOULD BAIT A TAUNT OUT OF THEM, ALTHOUGH IT'LL ALSO NOT STOP USING BULK UP SINCE WE'LL STILL BE FASTER.

FOR A WRAP, SHOW 'EM YOUR GRAND BULKINESS AND *STRENGTH*, WHICH THEIR FUNKY TRICKS CAN NEVER MATCH. IF YOU SOMEHOW DID NOT BELT OUT TWO BULK UPS UP TO THIS POINT, KICK THEM OUT WITH *AIR SLASH* INSTEAD.

*BULK UP ~ BULK UP ~ STRENGTH/AIR SLASH*


----------



## kyeugh (May 26, 2015)

I am so very sorry this took so long; last week left me with no time to myself, pretty much.  I'm really tired so I probably missed a few things in here, as usual feel free to point them out.
Round two, begin!
*Pre-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* chuckling softly beneath the platform. // -2 Speed, 10% Substitute
*Commands:* tailwind ~ work up/taunt/hypnosis ~ work up/sky attack (spending extra energy for no charge up time) 

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* YOU NEVER SAW A BIRD SO FREE.
*Commands:* BULK UP ~ BULK UP ~ STRENGTH/AIR SLASH​CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK LIKED TO THINK HE WAS PRETTY DAMN PATRIOTIC.  HE STOOD FOR FREEDOM, FOR VICTORY, FOR JUSTICE, AND FOR COFFEE.  HE ALWAYS MANAGED TO CONQUER WITH STRONG WING.  HE FELT SAFE IN THE KNOWLEDGE THAT HIS POWER CAME FROM THE BOSOM OF FREEDOM ITSELF, AND WITH THIS STRENGTH HE COULD DEFY EVEN DEATH.  INDEED, HE FEARED NO PIDOVE.  HE MERELY LAUGHED, RAISING HIS WINGS IN A GLORIOUS FLEX, AT HIS OPPONENT AS HE STOOD HELPLESSLY, GLASSY EYES STARING FOREVER IN THE DISTANCE.  FREEDOM WAS THE PROPER WAY OF LIFE.  AND WHEN DONE RIGHT, IT INVOLVED A LOT OF FLEXING.

lieutenant lowercase stared off into the distance, formulating a plan.  an ingenious plan, really; by harnessing the power of the soft wind ducts that carressed the flat platform upon which he stood, the good lieutenant could almost certainly outspeed even his quick opponent.  it took notable effort to pry his amber eyes off his foe and his hearty chuckles, his rippling muscles, his feathers' impressive sheen... well, christ.  now was not the time to be questioning sexuality.  somewhat perturbed, the pidove began flapping his wings, flying above the platform and sighing softly as the comforting wind slipped between his flight feathers like so many fingers.  he was a bird, and the only freedom he needed was that offered by the sky.  plus, he got a pretty good view of his attactive opponent from here.

BIGGER, FASTER, STRONGER, HARDER, BETTER.  MORE FLEXING, MORE STRENGTH, MORE POWER.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK COULD HARDLY THINK.  HE COULD ONLY FEEL.  HIS IMPRESSIVE MUSCLES WERE INFLATING STEADILY AND WERE BEGINNING TO MAKE THE REST OF THE UNIVERSE BLEAK.  WHY HAVE LIFE WHEN YOU CAN BE _STRONG_?  HE EXHALED SOFTLY AS HE CONTINUED GETTING STRONGER, MUSCLES PUFFING UNTIL HE COULD HARDLY SEE PAST HIS OWN CHEST.  A CHEST THAT DEFIED DEATH.  FREEDOM.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK FUCKING LOVED BEING SUCK A TIGHT AND FREE BRO.

lieutenant lowercase squinted, still flying around, at his opponent.  as time wore on, he was looking less like a beautiful, muscular creature and more like a deformed balloon.  and it was glorious nonetheless.  was this what freedom looked like?  had all the lieutenant's aggressive opinions been pointed in the wrong direction all along?  but no.  the price for freedom was too high.  his allegiance belonged to the good queen.  he was heterosexual.  what had he been thinking?  determined to win this battle for queen and country, he swooped down, certain to catch the rufflet's attention, and began taunting him.  "hey, musclehead!" he chirped.  "can you do this?  how about this?"  there were, of course, some cons of being a muscular creature.  such as the inability to fly.

CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK WAS FUMING.  HOW COULD HE!  WHY, HE'D SHOW HIM.  DAMN PIDOVE.  THIS WAS WHAT A REAL BIRD LOOKED LIKE.  JUST WAIT UNTIL THAT MONTONED FUCK GOT A PIECE OF THIS.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK GAVE A SINGLE BEAT OF HIS MIGHTY WINGS AND... WENT NOWHERE.  HE WAS TO THICK TO TAKE FLIGHT.  OUTRAGED, HE BEGAN THRASING AROUND VIOLENTLY.  THE PIDOVE GRINNED SLIGHTLY AND FLEW DOWNWARD, JUST OUT OF REACH, TO TAUNT HIS FOE FURTHER, BUT CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK WASN'T ABOUT TO TAKE THAT SHIT.  HE FLUNG A WING OUTWARD AND TOOK THE BIRD BY THE NECK, PINNING HIM TO THE GROUND AND RELENTLESSLY BEATING THE CONSTITUTIONAL DAYLIGHTS OUT OF HIM.  "THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS," HE SAID BETWEEN PANTS, "WHEN YOU DISS FREEDOM, YOU HEATHEN SCUM."

AND THEN THE PIDOVE CRUMBLED INTO ASH.  IT HAD BEEN A RUSE ALL ALONG.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK SCREAMED IN ANGER; PATRIOTIC, SURE.  PATIENT?  NOT A CHANCE.  IN HIS FIT OF ANGER, HE WAS UNABLE TO NOTICE THE LITTLE BIRD SHOOTING AT HIM LIKE A FLAMING COMET.

lieutenant lowercase slammed into his foe with immense force, hitting the CAPTAIN right in the back.  his firm, sweaty, _beautiful_ muscles absorbed some of the shock, but it was still a powerful attack, and it enraged the captain even further.  a few minutes ago, lieutenant lowercase would have probably been amused, but now it was scary.  there was no substitute to hide behind anymore.  for the time being, however, he had the solace of knowing that he was on about equal terms with his foe.

for now.
*Post-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 75%
*Status:* nooo my pretty substitute! ;-; // Tailwind active: 1, -2 Speed
*Commands:* tailwind ~ work up/taunt/hypnosis ~ work up/sky attack (spending extra energy for no charge up time) 

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* WHOOPS // DEFENCE +2, ATTACK +2
*Commands:* BULK UP ~ BULK UP ~ STRENGTH/AIR SLASH​


Spoiler: Calculations



CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses bulk up for 2% energy, increasing his attack and defence by one stage each.
lieutenant lowercase uses tailwind for 3% energy, doubling his speed back to its base.
	CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 100%h, 89%e, <atk+1><def+1>
	lieutenant lowercase: 73%h, 89%e <10%sub>
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses bulk up for 2% energy, increasing his attack and defence by one stage each.
lieutenant lowercase uses taunt for 4% energy.
	CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 100%h, 87%e, <atk+2><def+2>
	lieutenant lowercase: 73%h, 85%e <10%sub>
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses strength for 12% damage (8 base + 2 attack + 2 stab) and 3% energy.  It is absorbed by the substitute, which crumbles.
lieutenant lowercase uses sky attack for 15% damage (14 base + 3 stab - 2 defence) and 10% energy.  Ouch.
	CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 85%h, 84%e, <def+2>
	lieutenant lowercase: 61%h, 75%e


*Notes*

METALLICA FANBOY orders first.


----------



## M&F (May 30, 2015)

WELL, NOTHING WRONG TO REPORT THIS ROUND, ALTHOUGH IT'S A BIT ODD THAT YOU'RE NOT LISTING THE REMAINING TAILWIND DURATION -- NOT THAT IT MATTERS ALL THAT MUCH SINCE THAT WAS A TOTAL WASTE OF A MOVE -- OR ANY CURRENT STAT CHANGES

ANYWAY, LET'S KEEP THIS REAL SIMPLE. *SLASH* HIS SHIT, *AIR SLASH* HIS SHIT, AND THEN... *WORK UP SLASH* HIS SHIT? I DON'T EVEN KNOW. IF YOU'RE TAUNTED IN THE THIRD ACTION, GET BACK AT HIM FOR THAT BY SCREECHING A WHOLE *ROUND* ABOUT HIS BUFFOONERY

*SLASH ~ AIR SLASH ~ WORK UP/ROUND*


----------



## MrKyurem (May 30, 2015)

i'm probably wrong, but shouldn't the substitute have took all of the strength damage? at the start of the round, i had 73% health and a 10% substitute, but at the end of it i had 61% health and no substitute. also, metallica ended last round with -2 attack, but has ended this round with +2 attack. why is this? work up only increases attack by 1. shouldn't he be at 0 atk? i would command, but i want confirmation on this first, just in case mistakes were made that might affect my choices.

edit: now that's fixed up, let's get a game plan going.

right, his plan is rather simple, like his brain, so let's get to countering it. his special movepool consists of air slash, heat wave, and the laughable round. first off, use *heat wave*. this is better than air slash because it can burn him, which lowers him to only using his special movepool, which is almost as peasant-ly as his flying skills. next, if they've successfully been burned, use *feather dance* to further kick them in the shins, otherwise, another *heat wave* will do. finally, if they're still not burned, use *feather dance* - otherwise, take a quick *tea break (otherwise known as a "chill")*.

*heat wave ~ heat wave/feather dance ~ feather dance/chill*


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 26, 2015)

MrKyurem lifted a fine china cup gently to his lips, revelling in the delight that is authentic English tea.  The vapours wafted into his nose, delighting his senses with a sweet, tangy, smooth sensation.  Although he presently sat upon a thin, metal hexagon that was shooting through time and space, he felt utterly at peace.

The referee coughed.  "Well, that was an adventure," he said softly, dabbing at his brow with an authentic referee's kerchief.  "Thank god it's over.  Let's get back to the battle, shall we?"

MrKyurem ground his teeth.  "Goddamn it," he said under his breath.  "I was thinking I'd escaped this simpleton.  You're putting a hole in my active battle slots, you know."

Metallica Fanboy appeared to be absent, but his hearty, capslocked laugh could be heard even from deep space.
Round three, start!
*Pre-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 75%
*Status:* nooo my pretty substitute! ;-; // Tailwind active: 1, -2 Speed
*Commands:* tailwind ~ work up/taunt/hypnosis ~ work up/sky attack (spending extra energy for no charge up time) 

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* WHOOPS // DEFENCE +2, ATTACK +2
*Commands:* BULK UP ~ BULK UP ~ STRENGTH/AIR SLASH​CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK furrowed his fuzzy brow in frustration.  How was he meant to fight without his trainer?  True, Metallica Fanboy had issued some commands before the intermission, but he rufflet was troubled to recall them.  Something about slashing, no doubt.  And buffing.  Damn, Metallica Fanboy was a good trainer.  He knew the two things any rufflet wanted: the first, a good old fashioned punching bag in the delightful shape of a plump pigeon; and secondly, a shitton of muscle, the obscene size of which even hindered flying.  Man, it was good to be strong.

Right.  They were expecting him to do... something.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK let out his best heroic caw (one he had heard from his father in times past) and charged, wings extended.  Poor lieutenant lowercase appeared to be napping—not that he could be blamed, mind— and was let in for a rude awakening as a firmly built wing descended upon him like a gavel.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK really liked that simile.  He was justice, his wing the hammer.  Damn, what a cool line.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK resolved to get back into poetry after the battle was spent.

As could be expected, lieutenant lowercase didn't take incredibly well to his sudden awakening.  His eyes snapped open and he let burst a coo of utter anguish; perhaps the most adorable scream of terror in history.  He immediately jumped to his feet, disgruntled, and began flapping his wings violently.  Hot air began to kick up in the midst of his violent flapping, curling into a visibly red tornado of heat.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK was not quite quick enough to escape the raging tempest of flame, and shrieked an impressively high note as the flames caused his feathers to smoulder and curl.

Well, that was about all the invitation CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK needed to beat his fellow militant bird's face in.  Rufflet honour decreed that one should never pick on a smaller bird, but this guy was asking for it.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK was gonna slice his ass up and serve it for Christmas dinner.  Fortunately for the CAPTAIN, lieutenant lowercase was somehow caught completely unawares as the rufflet let fly his gavel of justice again, slamming it down with such force that it caused the very air around it to grow sharp.

Rufflet let out a victorious caw, but was caught off guard as lieutenant lowercase caught CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK's claws with his own.  So the cunning bastard had seen the attack coming after all, and had taken advantage of the close quarters to get him in a hold!  The bird was conniving if nothing else.  He seemed to make up for what he lacked in physical prowess with his wit.  The rufflet struggled, but in vein, and lieutenant lowercase was free to bat his wings again, catching his foe in a familiar whorl of flame.

CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK broke free of his opponent's grasp at length, cursing under his breath.  Damn that stupid bird!  How could he, a pathetic, drab pidove, have bested the MUSCLE BIRD OF THE CENTURY?  The rufflet's breathing grew heavy with rage, and he felt his muscles tensing even further as his rage to inflict pain piqued.

"Huhuhu, why the long beak?" lieutenant lowercase jeered as he launched into the air again, whipping his wings about frantically.  Feathers fell like rain, brushing up against the rufflet's own.  He sneezed, then squirmed a bit.

"No!" he cried, writhing uncomfortably.  His face began to contort.  "I... BEING TICKLED ISN'T BADASS!"  But despite his struggle, the good CAPTAIN's defences were lowered, muscles untensed, face twisted into a mask of joviality as the falling feathers tickled him silly.  His verbal denial gave way for maniacal laughter.  lieutenant lowercase landed on the stage softly, a faint grin picking at his beak.  His job had been done, and it had been done well.
*Post-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 35%
*Energy:* 63%
*Status:* Growing rather tired. // -2 Speed
*Executed:* Heatwave ~ heatwave ~ featherdance

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 67%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* HEE HEE HOO HOO HA HA // DEFENCE +2, ATTACK +1, SP. ATK +1
*Executed:* Slash / air slash / work up​


Spoiler: Calculations



CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 85%h, 84%e, <def+2><atk+2>
    lieutenant lowercase: 61%h, 75%e, <spd-2><tailwind:1>

CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses slash for 13% (7% base + 2% attack + 1% STAB + 3% sheerforce) damage and 6% energy.
lieutenant lowercase uses heatwave for 9% damage and 5% energy.  His tailwind peters out.
    CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 76%h, 78%e, <def+2><atk+2>
    lieutenant lowercase: 48%h, 70%e, <spd-2>

CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses air slash for 13% (7% base + 2% attack + 1% STAB + 3% sheerforce) damage and 6% energy.
lieutenant lowercase uses heatwave for 9% damage and 5% energy.
    CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 67%h, 72%e, <def+2><atk+2>
    lieutenant lowercase: 35%h, 65%e, <spd-2>

CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses work up for 2% energy, boosting his attack stats by one stage each.
lieutenant lowercase uses featherdance for 2% energy, lowering CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK's attack by two stages.
    CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 67%h, 70%e, <def+2><atk+1><spatk+1>
    lieutenant lowercase: 35%h, 63%e, <spd-2>


*Notes*

MrKyurem commands first.
Sorry this took so super long.  It'll probably be awhile until the next round, too, seeing as Metallica Fanboy's been out for a bit.


----------



## MrKyurem (Sep 13, 2015)

-tired

-63% energy

k

well we're going to lose at this rate anyway so let's just try the "use strong moves" approach that our opponent is making, i heard that's quite good. spam *air slash*. if our sp.atk gets lowered, use *work up.*

*airslash/work up x3*


----------



## M&F (Sep 13, 2015)

AWW YISS LET'S SMASH'EM SO FAR OFFSTAGE THEY WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO RECOVER IF THEY WERE PLAYING AS DR. MARIO

*HONE CLAWS ~ CRUSH CLAW ~ ROCK SLIDE*


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 18, 2015)

Round four, start!
*Pre-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 35%
*Energy:* 63%
*Status:* Growing rather tired. // -2 Speed
*Commands:* airslash/work up x3

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 67%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* HEE HEE HOO HOO HA HA // DEFENCE +2, ATTACK +1, SP. ATK +1
*Commands:* HONE CLAWS ~ CRUSH CLAW ~ ROCK SLIDE​CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK was, as one might expect of a prideful birb such as he, still rather pissed at his opponent for employing such a low tactic.  He'd get him back, and he'd get him back hard (so he'd been telling himself for three rounds now, anyway).  He began muttering curses and oaths to vengeance under his breath as he scraped his ivory claws against the platform's perfectly smooth ground.  His feathers began to stand on edge as he felt his talons growing positively sharp.  Oh, how that damn pigeon would scream when they raked through his flesh.  It was only a matter of time.

lieutenant lowercase, however, had abandoned any semblance of a well-planned fight, it seemed.  The gloves (or similar bird equivalent) were off, so to speak— fire was most effectively fought with fire, and so the lieutant would be matching brute force with brute force of his own.  With a snicker-snack he let his wings beat but once, with such speed that the air itself shuddered.  A cool blast of sharp wind caught CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK off guard, ruffling more than a few feathers.  The little rufflet squawked in detest, puffing out his chest haughtily.

With a curse word or two muttered under his quick breath, CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK flapped at lieutenant lowercase, who responded with a quick beat of the wings; the two took into the air together, fluffy fighter jets in the black sky.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK moved first, the swifter bird, and caught lieutenant lowercase in his sharpened talons, squeezing him and shuddering with pleasure as the tips of his claws sunk into the pidove's skin.  lieutenant lowercase thrashed violently, batting his wings madly in an desperate attempt to escape, but to little avail.  As CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK went to flap his wings again so as to remain airborne, however, lieutenant lowercase slipped out of his grasp and brought his wings down furiously, with such speed that the wind itself formed a V-shaped blade around them.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK cawed in annoyance, landing on his feet once more.  lieutenant lowercase just about fell onto the stage, exhausted.

But the battle wasn't over just yet.  lieutenant lowercase looked up vengefully, the claw marks that lined his previously well-kept plumage throbbing.  He began to raise his wings again to let loose yet another air slash, but CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK beat him to the punch.  It appeared initially that the rufflet was only cawing unintelligibly, but the CAPTAIN was far above such tomfoolery.  He was the best in the damn business.  And he'd show this diminutive runt who was boss.  Meteors that hurtled by answered the fluffy chick's call, sucked in toward his foe.  The poor pidove had little time to escape before an entire armada of comets sailed directly into him, smashing him into the platform (which, as of yet, is remarkably unscathed).  However, the little bird got back up even still, unready to fall just yet.

His wounds were beginning to grow quite bad but he was still quite full of energy; lieutenant lowercase managed to escape his coffin of stones and bring his wings up in a matter of seconds, before CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK could even react— even with his im-peck-able reflexes.  And so it was that yet another blast of particularly sharp wind slapped the little chick across the face, shearing off some of his extraneous fluff.
*Post-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 7%
*Energy:* 48%
*Status:* feeling triumphant despite his fatigue // -2 Speed, -1 Defence
*Executed:* air slash x3

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 45%
*Energy:* 59%
*Status:* NOT THE FEATHERS! // DEFENCE +2, ATTACK +2, SP. ATK +1, ACCURACY +1
*Executed:* HONE CLAWS ~ CRUSH CLAW ~ ROCK SLIDE​


Spoiler: Calculations



CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 67%h, 70%e, <def+2><atk+1><spatk+1>
    lieutenant lowercase: 35%h, 63%e, <spd-2> 
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses hone claws for 2% energy, boosting his attack and accuracy by one each.
lieutenant lowercase uses air slash for 6% damage (7% base + 1% STAB -2% defence) and 5% energy.
    CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 61%h, 69%e, <def+2><atk+2><spatk+1><acc+1>
    lieutenant lowercase: 35%h, 58%e, <spd-2>
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses crush claw for 13% damage (7% base + 1% STAB + 2% attack * 1.3 sheer force) and 5% energy.  lieutenant lowercase's defence is lowered (37).
lieutenant lowercase uses air slash for 8% damage (7% base + 1% STAB) and 5% energy.
    CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 53%h, 64%e, <def+2><atk+2><spatk+1><acc+1>
    lieutenant lowercase: 22%h, 53%e, <spd-2><def-1>
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK uses rock slide for 15% damage (7% base + 2% attack + 1% defence * 1.5 super-effective) and 5% energy.  lieutenant lowercase does not flinch (43).
lieutenant lowercase uses air slash for 8% damage (7% base + 1% STAB) and 5% energy.
    CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK: 45%h, 59%e, <def+2><atk+2><spatk+1><acc+1>
    lieutenant lowercase: 7%h, 48%e, <spd-2><def-1>


*Arena Notes*

Final destination, bird only, no items
*Notes*

Metallica Fanboy commands next
Sorry for the fairly long wait, school is eating all my time


----------



## M&F (Sep 21, 2015)

THE WAIT DOESN'T BOTHER ME MUCH FOR OSTENSIBLE REASONS BUT I SHOULD POINT OUT SOME MINOR CALC ERRORS (MOST IMPORTANTLY, THAT AIR SLASH IS SPECIAL AND THUS NOT AFFECTED BY CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK'S DEFENSE BOOSTS, AND THAT CRUSH CLAW IS AFFECTED BY SHEER FORCE SO IT CAN'T DROP DEFENSE)

NOT THAT IT WILL MATTER. LET US STOMP AND CRUSH THE TINY FOOL WHILE HIS MINUSCLE EYES WATCH HELPLESSLY

*THRASH ~ THRASH ~ THRASH*


----------



## MrKyurem (Sep 28, 2015)

"It's a flat arena which can the flown under."
"there were, of course, some cons of being a muscular creature. such as the inability to fly."

you see where i'm going with this, don't you?

lowercase, fly under the battlefield, and wait. if he becomes confused and hits himself on the last turn, use *feather dance*.

*hover under the battlefield*2 ~ hover under the battlefield/feather dance*


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 3, 2015)

Round five, start!
*Pre-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 7%
*Energy:* 48%
*Status:* feeling triumphant despite his fatigue // -2 Speed, -1 Defence
*Commands:* hover under the battlefield*2 ~ hover under the battlefield/feather dance

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 45%
*Energy:* 59%
*Status:* NOT THE FEATHERS! // DEFENCE +2, ATTACK +2, SP. ATK +1, ACCURACY +1
*Commands:* Thrash x3​Lieutenant lowercase chuckled silently to himself.  Damn, but he had a good strategy, this time around.  He'd show that good-for-nothing brute of a bird how a _real_ avian fought— good old-fashioned wit and intellect went way further than brute strength.  Oh, he'd show—

Before lieutenant lowercase could tell what was what, the beefy rufflet was charging at him, muscular wings folded back and talons at the ready.  The poor pidove was simply unable to flap out of the way in time before the enraged eagle chick, eyes bulging and veins popping, viciously dug into him.  Talon and tooth collided as the lieutenant was mercilessly beat to a pulp.  What with his low energy, he hardly lasted a minute.  CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK stepped back after his work was done, spitting a tooth onto the ground.  "DONE WITH YOUR BULLSHIT, LIEUTENANT.  CONSIDER YOURSELF DEMOTED."

MrKyurem sighed, Metallica Fanboy cheered, and everyone learned that the only strategy is brute force, and also that you always lose unless you're fighting for the right side, or in this case... THE SIDE OF FREEDOM.
*Post-round stats*
*MrKyurem* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





lieutenant lowercase () <Super Luck>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 48%
*Status:* ded.jpg
*Executed:* Nothing

*Metallica Fanboy* (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)





CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK () <Sheer Force>
*Health:* 45%
*Energy:* 50%
*Status:* Satisfied. // DEFENCE +2, ATTACK +2, SP. ATK +1, ACCURACY +1
*Executed:* Thrash​_Good game, everyone.
Metallica Fanboy is awarded $8.
MrKyurem is awarded $4.
I am awared $5, and everyone hates me because i took forever.
CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK gains two experience and happiness.
Lieutenant lowercase is awarded one experience and happiness._


----------



## M&F (Nov 3, 2015)

SEE, _THIS_ IS HOW YOU MAKE BRUTE FORCE WORK, MAGGOT

NOW, WE SHALL RETURN TO BE HAILED AS WAR(GLE) HEROES

(GOOD GAME THOUGH, WE SHALL MEET IN THE BATTLEFIELD AGAIN)


----------

